# VBA Vokabeltrainer



## Hans Graph (6. Dezember 2018)

Guten Tag allerseits,
Ich bin gerade dabei auf Excel einen Vokabeltrainer mit Makros zu erstellen. Bisher habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Vba, aber ich würde dies gerne ändern. Deswegen versuche ich mit diesem Vokabeltrainer das Programmieren zu erlernen. Bis jetzt verlief alles gut, doch nun bin ich an einem Punkt angekommen, wo ich wirklich nicht mehr weiterweiß. Ich benötige dringend eure Hilfe! Die Userform zum einfügen neuer Vokabeln klappt schon hervorragend. Jedoch möchte ich jetzt die Vokabeln noch abfragen und die falschen direkt auf eine andere Tabelle einfügen. Dies ist mein bisheriges Programm dazu:

```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

Unload UserForm4                                      'abbrechen

End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()

Dim Label1 As String, Label2 As String                'As String


ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Activate                      'konrollieren

If UserForm4.TextBox1.Value = ActiveCell.Value Then
MsgBox ("Richtig")                                    'Wenn Richtig dan...
Else: MsgBox ("Falsch")                               'sonst falsch

End If

If MsgBox("Richtig") Then
Sheets("Übersicht").Select
Else: Sheets("Falsche Vokabeln").Select

ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0) = Vok1
ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0) = Vok2
ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0).Select

End If

End Sub

Private Sub Label1_Click()

Range("A5").Activate                                  'in die Zeile mit der 1 Vokabel gehen
zeilenzahl = Selection.CurrentRegion.Rows.Count       'Zeilen werden gezählt
zeilenzahl = zeilenzahl - 1
Zufaellig = Int(zeilenzahl * Rnd) + 1
ActiveCell.Offset(Zufaellig, 0).Activate
UserForm4.Label1 = ActiveCell.Value
UserForm4.TextBox1.Value = ""

End Sub
```

WER KANN MIR HELFEN?

Ganz liebe Grüße,
Hans Graph


----------



## Zvoni (6. Dezember 2018)

Aus deiner Beschreibung kann ich es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, was jetzt das Problem ist.

Da du Anfänger bist, mal ein paar Hinweise (unabhängig von deinem Problem):
1) Benenne deine Controls/Objekte richtig.
UserForm4, CommandButton1 usw. erschwert die Lesbarkeit um Faktoren jenseits der 10.
2) Du hast ein "Dim Label1 As String" (welche du in der Prozedur übrigens nicht verwendest)
GANZ GROSSES NO NO!!
Benenne eine Variable niemals mit dem Namen eines Objektes!!! Siehe Punkt 1 - Lesbarkeit


----------

